# Cambio de sentido de giro de motor



## Diego# (May 31, 2008)

hola que tal.
esta vez necesito que me ayuden con el funcionamiento de un motor monofasico ya que necesito
cambiar el sentido del motor hacia ambos lados para utilizarlo en un lavarropa

todo aquel material que me pueda ayudar
se lo agradeceria

gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 31, 2008)

Busca, Puente H y Freno Dinámico.

Saludos


----------



## snowboard (May 31, 2008)

Lo que yo conozco es que los motores de Alterna monofasicos que sí permiten cambio de giro traen 2 devanados (uno para cada sentido de giro), si tu motor no lo tiene no le puedes cambiar el sentido de giro.

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 31, 2008)

MaMu dijo:
			
		

> Busca, Puente H y Freno Dinámico.
> 
> Saludos



Puente H para alterna funciona?


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

lo del puente H nunca lo hice.
en cambio lo del doble devanado lo comprobé.
igualmente no se para que tendria que girar en ambos sentidos el motor.
yo tenia un lavarropas automatico que hacia todo todo, y el motor tenia varios puntos de funcionamiento pero todos en la misma direccion.

solo que al secar o centrifugar funcionaba con todo el bobinado, lo cual lo hacia girar mucho mas rapido y potente.

no sepñ...la verdad...no sep.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 1, 2008)

El motor monofásico cambia de sentido al cambiar la posición del condensador. 
La entrada son dos  teminales. de uno de ellos sale el condensado y alimenta el tercer terminal (crea una tercera tensión por el desfase).  Este último terminal no lo toques. el anterior lo cambias al otro terminal de entrada y ya tienes el motor girando en otro sentido. 

Si no te aclaras igual algún amable forista te puede subir un esquema de funcionamiento. creo recordar que ya se dió este caso en otro lado.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 1, 2008)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> MaMu dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A Saraza Saraza, un furcio. Era motor de lavarropas. Kuak.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 1, 2008)

Lo que tendría que postearse es si ha conseguido o no invertir el giro. 
¿quién no ha leido un comentario (y más siendo moderador, que bastante trabajo tienen) y no ha entendido el problema correctamente? 

!que suspendan al moderador de empleo y sueldo durante un mes y un dia!.


----------



## javielchispas (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.iesmariaibars.org/materials/elecace/motores monofasicos.pdf

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about6128.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15388.html

http://www-app.etsit.upm.es/departa.../lab-ingel/motores asincronos monofasicos.pdf

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=motor+monofásico+giro+cambio+sentido&btnG=Buscar&meta=


----------

